# Soundtracks from Videogames,Anime,Movies...(On Guitar) ;)!!&#3



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi all!I've just opened this topic to speak about our favorite soundtracks from videogames,movies or anime.
I'm new in this forum but it would be great to share with you what I did and maybe to make some other covers on request  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Here is the list of my works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*NEW COVER!!!*Just Uploaded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Breath of Fire - Sad theme*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eap1hN4us3w

*Dr Wily Castle - Megaman 2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKV2QJebaus

*Kingdom Hearts - Simple And Clean (Rock Version)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha7LaN170b4

*Pirates of The Caribbean - Main Theme*
YouTube- Pirates of the Caribbean |Main Theme!| on guitar

*Megaman X3 - Zero's Theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
YouTube- ã€Žãƒ****ãƒƒã‚¯ãƒžãƒ³X3ã€ MegaMan X3 - Zero's Theme !!GUITAR!!

*Punch Out Wii (Main Theme) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
YouTube - Punch Out Wii (ãƒ‘ãƒ³ãƒã‚¢ã‚¦ãƒˆ!! Wii) - Guitar Cover ã‚®ã‚¿ãƒ¼

This is a bit older and it's from *Donkey Kong Country 2*:
YouTube - Donkey Kong Country 2 -" K.Rool Returns" (Title Theme)

I made  other covers and you can find them on youtube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*This is my channel* :
http://www.youtube.com/user/MrGamesAndGuitars
Don't forget to subscribe if you like my covers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Please post your favorite themes from your favorite videogames, it would be great to make some covers for you, byeee
*
Ps: Sorry for my bad english and Hola to everyone


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Sep 1, 2010)

A new cover will be ready for the upload in a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's one from Kingdom Hearts


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 1, 2010)

How about the brawl main theme?


----------



## Raika (Sep 1, 2010)

Do some Phoenix Wright ones, they're all epic.


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 1, 2010)

Not bad.

I also liked this guys version, its a bit cleaner.



Cheers


----------



## mameks (Sep 1, 2010)

You're really good!


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Sep 1, 2010)

*xBobTheJoeBob*: Thank you for the request, please send me an Mp on youtube with the link of the original theme, just to be sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*x Raika*: It's the same for you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*xMAntis41*: eheheh, i love that version too, maybe i will remake that more clean someday, the problem is that i used two guitars during the recording 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*xshlong*: Thank youu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please consider the subscription to my channel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hola to everyone and sorry for my english, I did my best


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll post the link in your thread instead: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr0tdNweEDc...feature=related


----------



## PeregrinFig (Sep 1, 2010)

This would be awesome remixed on guitar.


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Sep 2, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> This would be awesome remixed on guitar.



Yes, why not, i can do that someday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Today I've just passed the exam so I will have more time for making videos and other stuffs


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 2, 2010)

MrGamesAndGuitars said:
			
		

> A new cover will be ready for the upload in a week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your covers are amazing! I can't wait to see your Kingdom Hearts one. I love Kingdom Heats!

As to one I shink you should cover....Final Fantasy X battle music.


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Sep 2, 2010)

xScott: Thank you man!!!The cover of the Simlke And Clean Theme from Kingdom Hearts is ready but I got to record the video and edit it.

Ah,FFX is one of my favorite games so robably i will make some themes from that game(Battle theme and to zanarkand would be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Pslease consider the subscription to my channel, it means a lot for me expecially if you like my videos


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi this is my last cover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've just uploaded it, It's SImple And Clean from Kingdom Hearts. It's the rock version, i hope you're gonna like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha7LaN170b4


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Sep 9, 2010)

Hola, has anyone seen my last video?
I'm waiting for your comments and i really hope you're gonna like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha7LaN170b4


----------



## basher11 (Sep 9, 2010)

can you try this?


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Sep 9, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> can you try this?



I knew that theme before, the problem is that make a cover of that theme will require a lot of time because at the moment I have more than 100 requests.
Anyway I'll do my best to make you happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah,fantastic choise !!!


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi, this is my new work, i hope you're gonna like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Breath of fire Sad theme 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eap1hN4us3w

Have a nice day


----------

